
GitHub now censoring repos critical of the Microsoft acquisition - aarongray
https://twitter.com/UpEnd_org/status/1004308027078578176
======
handbanana
Whoever is running this twitter account doesn't come off that well. The
various tweets and replies read very similar to the rants of a 14 year old
that had their Magic: The Gathering playing cards confiscated by their mother.

------
fokinsean
I think this is the repo referred to in the tweet.

[https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT](https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT)

------
tristanj
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17247256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17247256)

------
endisukaj
So it's business as usual for Microsoft. Unsurprising.

